# Looking for information/photos about my ex-racehorses



## lmb359 (18 December 2017)

I have been looking for some time for any photos of my two ex-racehorse mares: Not to Panic IRE (1990) and Tuxsumdoin (2004). I have found videos of the latter and the pedigree for them both but I am hoping someone recognises either of their names or anything about their past. I would love some photos but have had no luck on the racing post photos website. Thank you in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## MuddyTB (18 December 2017)

I can't help directly, but I managed to track down a photo of my ex-racer by contacting course photographers.
I used Racing Post to look at his record, then picked his only win, (as I thought there was more chance of a pic there). Then looked up the racecourse and contacted their photographer direct. 

Good luck.


----------



## lmb359 (18 December 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------

